# New Computer Slow and Not Responding Happens A LOT!



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi,
I purchased a new computer at work before Christmas thinking that my old computer was the cause of slow running programs, response times, etc. New computer was faster - at first - but the past month it's become increasingly slow and I now get a lot of 'Not Responding' with everything I do - word documents, Excel documents, my accounting software, Outlook, internet, etc.

I know my way around a computer although am not at all techy as far as terminology goes!

My computer is a Dell Inspiron 530S and is used mainly for accounting.
I have Malwarebytes (Premium) and use Microsoft Security Essentials.

Thanks for any help you can give me!
Donna


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Leaving work now in case someone replies - back in tomorrow at 8:30 a.m.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Donna, can you please download and run the TSG SysInfo tool and then post the result.

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

Dell 530 series came in many different configurations so there is no way of knowing exactly your setup without the SysInfo data.

Thanks

T.


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi T - Here you go!

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4590S CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3996 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1774 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 464884 MB, Free - 268198 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0VNGWR
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I purchased a new computer at work before Christmas





> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4590S CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
> Processor Count: 4
> RAM: 3996 Mb
> ...


Your new computer appears to be a *Dell OptiPlex 9030 All-In-One*. 
Is that correct?

It comes with 4 GB of RAM, but it supports up to 16 GB. 
It's running Windows 7 64-bit, so you should consider adding another 4 GB.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes that's my computer! I guess I am curious as to why a new computer is running so slowly? Is there a way to tell me what is hogging all the space and making it run slow?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Yes that's my computer! I guess I am curious as to why a new computer is running so slowly? Is there a way to tell me what is hogging all the space and making it run slow?


I'm guessing several installed programs, plug-ins, etc. are auto-starting and running in the background.

I'm also guessing it's infested with malware, spyware, etc..

It's going to take time to troubleshoot and hopefully resolve it, so you need to be patient.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
(Note: Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts, so be patient.)

Click the "Logfile" button.

When the log appears, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

Note: After you submit the log, close AdwCleaner. When the warning appears, click "Yes".

-------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start, then type *MSCONFIG* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the small "System Configuration" window appears, click the "Startup" tab.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Other than the keyboard and mouse and modem/router, what devices do you connect to and use with that Dell?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

I connect to 2 printers in the office...

Results of AdwCleaner:

# AdwCleaner v4.203 - Logfile created 06/05/2015 at 12:31:53
# Updated 30/04/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-05-05.1 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 7 Professional Service Pack 1 (x64)
# Username : DonnaMac - DONNAMAC-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\DonnaMac\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.203.exe
# Option : Scan

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

File Found : C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_www.deltahotels.com_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_www.deltahotels.com_0.localstorage-journal
File Found : C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\QuickStores.url
File Found : C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\QuickStores.url
File Found : C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\QuickStores.url
Folder Found : C:\ProgramData\Babylon
Folder Found : C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Local\Babylon
Folder Found : C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ncffjdbbodifgldkcbhmiiljfcnbgjab
Folder Found : C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\poimdfnhgefmnkeefbjibbiemlimdnof
Folder Found : C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
Folder Found : C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\QuickStoresToolbar

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Prod.cap
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\ncffjdbbodifgldkcbhmiiljfcnbgjab
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{10EDB994-47F8-43F7-AE96-F2EA63E9F90F}]

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17728

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v34.0.5 (x86 en-US)

-\\ Google Chrome v42.0.2311.135

[C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Secure Preferences] - Found [Extension] : ncffjdbbodifgldkcbhmiiljfcnbgjab
[C:\Users\DonnaMac\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Secure Preferences] - Found [Extension] : poimdfnhgefmnkeefbjibbiemlimdnof

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [2231 bytes] - [06/05/2015 12:31:53]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [2290 bytes] ##########


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

MSCONFIG Results:

Realtek HD Audio Manager
HD Audio Background Process
Waves MaxxAudio
HD Audio Background Process
Intel(R) Common Use Interface
Intel(R) Common Use Interface
Intel(R) Common Use Interface
Delayed Launcher
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless
Bluetooth LE Services Control Program
Intel PROSet\Wireless Bluetooth
Dell.Client.SecurityManager.SystrayApp
Microsoft Security Client
Sage Exchange
Google Chrome
Intel(R) USB 3.0 Monitor
Intel(R) PIcon Startup
Dell Webcam Central
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager
Sage 50 Connection Manager [0038-rel\2015.0]
Brother Status Monitor Application
ControlCenter
Evernote
CrashPlan Tray
CrashPlan Tray


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Donna, I am sure that Frank will respond to the info that you have provided as a result of AdwCleaner and MSCONFIG, so as not to confuse the issue I won't comment on those results.

But as a general observation of your system my comment is that - it should NOT be slow. And the reason for that is: -

1. The Intel i5-4590S is a great CPU with good performance characteristics
2. 4GB of RAM is not a lot but is certainly enough for normal operations. If you are playing a lot of games or have CPU intensive software running such as certain graphics software then you should think about upgrading (as Frank has already mentioned). But for "office" type tasks 4GB is, not exciting, but certainly adequate.
3. Microsoft Security Essentials and Malwarebytes Premium are normally good partners that consume very little system resources. And they should provide adequate protection if you have a common-sense approach to surfing the web.

So while you are waiting for Frank to advise you further, you may want to simply monitor, using Task Manager, which processes are taking up most of the system resources. Simply open Task Manager, set it up so that either the CPU or the Disk activity is in Descending order and then monitor the Processes.

Make sure that you activate the column with the Process Name - that is the filename that ends in .exe. 

You could even take a Screenshot, if you wanted to, and attach that to your next post.

T.


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks T - I am glad I'm not crazy thinking that this new computer used in an office setting shouldn't be this slow!
I will await Frank's reply to see if there's something that he thinks might be causing the problem.

In the meantime though - I did try to do a screen capture of Task Manager - but at the risk of sounding daft - how come I can't paste it here? I can copy it and paste elsewhere but not in this post?


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi there - I didn't want you to think I had disappeared and was 'Not Responding' 
But I will be away from my computer until tomorrow morning...thanks!!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Donna, don't C&P the Screenshot. Attach it as an "Attachment" to your next post.

Make sure that when you take the Screenshot that either the CPU or the Disk or both are very busy. That way one might be able to determine which process.exe is slowing things down.

You might also just want to observe Task Manager for 5 minutes. Make a note of any process.exe files that have taken up a permanent residence at the top of the list. If at the same time the CPU or the Disk or both are showing high usage then you may have found the cause.

T.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
(Note: Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts, so be patient.)

Click the "Cleaning" button, then click "OK".

Allow the cleaning process to finish.

When it's finished, click "OK" in each window that appears.

The computer will restart.

When the log appears during restart, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Uncheck these startup entries:

*Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager

Delayed Launcher

Evernote

Intel(R) Common Use Interface

Intel(R) Common Use Interface

Intel(R) Common Use Interface

Google Chrome*

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Restart.

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi - I just completed the cleaning process...my computer shut down then restarted. However, there was no log that ever appeared? Do I run it again? Do I still proceed with unchecking the Start Up items?
I have also attached a caption of Task Manager...actually no I haven't. I tried to but when I upload it, I get an error saying it failed...
Tks,
Donna


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you completed the "Scan" and "Cleaning" process, that's good.

Complete the second part of my last reply.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

AFTER you complete post #17, do the following so we can deal with the services list.

---------------------------------------------------------

Click Start, then type *SERVICES.MSC* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the "Services" window appears, expand it so you can see the list more clearly.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Name" column that have their startup type set on Automatic and Automatic(Delayed Start).

If the "Name" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list and in alphabetical order.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Automatic:

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Base Filtering Engine
COM+ Event System
CrashPlan Back Up Service
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Dell Data Protection Security Tools Authentication Service
Dell Management Agent Service
Dell Security Framework Loader
DELL Security Framework Local Server
Dell WMI Service
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Intel(R) PROSet Monitoring Service
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service
IP Helper
MBAMScheduler
Microsoft Antimalware Service
Microsoft Office ClickToRun Service
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Offline Files
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Rapport Management Service
Realtek Audio Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Sage 50 Database Connection Manager
Security Accounts Manager
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Management Instrumentation
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation

Automatic (Delayed Start):

Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Bluetooth Device Monitor
Bluetooth Media Service
Bluetooth OBEX Service
Dell Digital Delivery Service
Google Update Service (gupdate)
Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service
Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Microsoft.NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64
Microsoft.NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86
Q2FLASH
Security Center
SoftThinks Agent Service
Software Protection
Windows Search


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Double-click these service entries, one at a time, to open its properties window.

Change "Startup Type" to Manual, then click Apply.

*Adobe Acrobat Update Service

Distributed Link Tracking Client

Google Update Service

MBAMScheduler

Microsoft.NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64

Microsoft.NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86

Offline Files

Program Compatibility Assistant Service*

After you're all done, restart the computer.

After it settles down from the restart, use it for awhile.

Advise if it's running faster and better.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Your computer has several programs installed that I don't use or am familiar with, and they've added several automatic-running entries to the services list.

One or more of them may be one reason for the slowness and the "not responding" issue.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Donna, if you set MBAMscheduler to "Manual" start (as Frank has suggested) then remember to check that MBAM is updating correctly.. Currently, I assume, that you get MBAM to check for updates every 3 hours and if available to apply those updates - that is the default setting for MBAM.

Typically the MBAM update runs the following processes. When MBAM checks for an update it first runs mbamservice.exe, this is followed by a relatively short duration run of mbamscheduler.exe and then a longer run of mbam.exe. Depending on what exactly MBAM is updating these 3 processes will run in turn until the update is complete. 


So..... don't forget to add "Check MBAM Update" to your TODO list.... 

T.


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm not going to lie - I have no idea what MBAM is!! 

I've only been using computer for an hour or two since doing the steps Frank suggested...but I can see a difference! I haven't had a Not Responding yet and trust me - I would have had a dozen by now otherwise!

Will I risk slowing down again if I change MBAM back to Automatic?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

MBAM or its full name Malwarebytes is a highly regarded security utility - especially the Premium version. This is a really good product and is recommended by the security specialists on this Forum (please note that I am not a security specialist).

MBAM works in tandem with Antivirus software - it is NOT an AV product. It does provide another essential layer of security and in my experience uses almost no system resources.

As usual, Frank has provided excellent advice and already you have seen an improvement in system performance. I think it would be best if Frank answered your question about setting MBAM back to Automatic.

I have used MBAM for years and I have never known it to have an adverse effect on system performance. If you were unsure you could always raise a completely separate Thread in the "Security & HJT" Forum about MBAM and get the advice of one of the qualified security professionals on TSG.

T.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I've only been using computer for an hour or two since doing the steps Frank suggested...but I can see a difference! I haven't had a Not Responding yet and trust me - I would have had a dozen by now otherwise!


That's good to hear.   :up:



> Will I risk slowing down again if I change MBAM back to Automatic?


The free version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware(MBAM) doesn't require having any of its service entries running. Leave it on Manual. Every time you get ready to run a scan with it, it should automatically update its definition files first.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you, Frank  I won't be at work tomorrow but will be anxious to see how things are when I return on Monday!
I am running the Premium version of Malwarebytes, though - not the free version. Does that make any difference?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I am running the Premium version of Malwarebytes, though - not the free version. Does that make any difference?


I assumed you had the free version.

Since you have the paid version, change *MBAMScheduler* back to Automatic.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Newhavenmama (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey Frank!
Just an Update...computer has been working much faster since your tweaks! Up until yesterday I hadn't had one "Not Responding"! I did have a couple yesterday but none today so I am a very happy camper! Thank you so much for all your help!:up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Hey Frank!
> Just an Update...computer has been working much faster since your tweaks! Up until yesterday I hadn't had one "Not Responding"! I did have a couple yesterday but none today so I am a very happy camper! Thank you so much for all your help!:up:


   :up:


----------

